# Height and weight at 5 months



## K9tyson

My Tyson weighs 52 lbs and is 21" he'll be 5 months in 8 days.

just curious what others weigh or weighed at 5 months.......


----------



## onyx'girl

[email protected] 5 months (22 weeks) was 56# and 23". Working line


----------



## rover51

Panzer was 57.5# @ 5 months. (I posted some photos a while back). He is lean. And I have no idea how tall he is. Guess I should try to measure him. He's West German Showline. He is still growing into his ears, tail and paws! He seems to have a long tail. And he has alot of loose skin around his head / neck, so, he'll probably be filling that in as well!

I miss that itty bitty puppy we brought home!!


----------



## sagelfn

This morning Sage was 54.6lbs at exactly 5 months and about 21 1/2 in


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Stark

East German Working (Father) /Showline (Mother)

Male - Intact

5 months old (today)

22.5" heigh

54lbs 


Stark is now 7 months old, but I found this information on an older thread. Hope it helps.


----------



## gabreault85

I'm not sure how tall Emmett is but he turned 5 months on Friday and weighs 61 pounds! He's a big boy!


----------



## Anthony8858

FWIW.... Kira was 34# at 5 months.

Just turned 9 months yesterday, and is now 57#.


----------



## gladiator2302

Lucky @ 5 months 58.6lbs and 25"


----------



## jaggirl47

Hades turned 5 months yesterday and he is 47lbs and just shy of 22".


----------



## blackshep

My girl is 5 months and on Friday cashed in at 48.8 lbs


----------



## curedba

Argos is 5 months old today and weighed 56lbs not sure how tall though


----------



## slade

So glad to see one pup that is my boy Zar's size! At 5 months, he is 61.8#!!!! I hope that is still a normal size - I don't want a huge dog!!! He is West German working lines.


----------



## Brittaknee

I for the life of me cannot find how to post a topic from my phone but I really need some help. My gsd is a year old and she is so tiny. And her ears just recently stood all the way up. Is this a problem? Or will she get bigger until she's 2?









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Msmaria

Brittaknee said:


> I for the life of me cannot find how to post a topic from my phone but I really need some help. My gsd is a year old and she is so tiny. And her ears just recently stood all the way up. Is this a problem? Or will she get bigger until she's 2?
> View attachment 86098
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I hope some others chime in, but she doesnt look tiny to me. How many pounds and height?


----------



## Msmaria

Dexter at 5 months was 54lbs and 23"

We him on an adult all stages food since he was a puppy. His dad were very big. (probably not to standard size) and mother was a good standard size for a female.


----------



## Brinapayton

My boy is 51 pounds at 5 months 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

